# Looking for a glaze for ribs



## scmelik (Jun 30, 2012)

I have been trying to come up with a glaze for my ribs and I haven't come up with anything that I really like hopefully you all can help me.  I am looking for something that is on the sweeter side that will "candy" and go well with the spicy rub that I use.  I use a pineapple spritz during the first part of the cooking process.  

I tried to use a chicken broth/pineapple juice glaze but as it reduced the pineapple juice got really strong and almost bitter.  I do the brown sugar, butter in the foil when I foil them so that helps with the glaze but I am looking for another layer of flavor to put on during the final hour. 

Can you all help me come up with something?  BTW I HATE BBQ sauce so I won't use that.


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Warm up some jelly and brush it on it will give you the candy effect you are looking for.  I like to use a jalapeno peach jelly glaze on ribs.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 30, 2012)

This says "foiling juice" but it can be used as a glaze too. I don't really like sweet but my Dad does and he loved this.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## scmelik (Jun 30, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> This says "foiling juice" but it can be used as a glaze too. I don't really like sweet but my Dad does and he loved this.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


i have used it in the past and it works well but I feel like I get the exact same flavor profiles that I have already used when I do that.  My goal is to add another layer of flavor(s) that compliment well.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 30, 2012)

scmelik said:


> i have used it in the past and it works well but I feel like I get the exact same flavor profiles that I have already used when I do that.  My goal is to add another layer of flavor(s) that compliment well.


PM Chef JimmyJ, I bet he can help you find what you're looking for. He has a lot of great recipes and ideas!


----------



## 3montes (Jun 30, 2012)

Give this a try. I picked it up somewhere can't remember exactly where at but it's good and leaves a very nice finished look on your ribs plus gives it that candy/savory flavor.

Of course you can modify as you like.

1/3 cup good quality honey

1/4 cup bbq sauce of your preference

1/4 cup apple juice

1/8 cup or so apple cider

1/8 cup bourbon or whiskey.

Brush on the last hour or so of cooking.


----------



## scmelik (Jun 30, 2012)

3montes said:


> Give this a try. I picked it up somewhere can't remember exactly where at but it's good and leaves a very nice finished look on your ribs plus gives it that candy/savory flavor.
> 
> Of course you can modify as you like.
> 
> ...


how much bbq sauce flavor does this have??  When I say I don't like BBQ sauce I really mean I don't like BBQ sauce, I hate the flavor.


----------



## 3montes (Jun 30, 2012)

scmelik said:


> how much bbq sauce flavor does this have??  When I say I don't like BBQ sauce I really mean I don't like BBQ sauce, I hate the flavor.


Then I would substitute with ketchup or tomato sauce and then maybe add a little garlic and onion powder. I'm a minimalist when it comes to smoking meat. I always want to taste the meat. I'm not one to marinade then inject then rub then glaze then sauce. I can put all that on a sponge with the same results.

I'm carefull not to turn the meat into just a vehicle for spices and flavor layering. I like the taste of MEAT!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This is a basic glaze that I generally put on half the ribs that I serve for those who like that shiny glazy look and candy flavor. The rest are dry rub only which is my preference.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm in need of more info Scott...What's in the Rub? You are using Pineapple, are you looking for an overall Polynesian finish?...JJ


----------



## scmelik (Jul 1, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I'm in need of more info Scott...What's in the Rub? You are using Pineapple, are you looking for an overall Polynesian finish?...JJ


PM sent Chef


----------

